# Aromamizer 6ml RDTA review



## AlphaDog (17/11/15)

I got my brand new aromamizer today. Wow. Blown away with it, it really is an epic tank.
My build is two 7 wrap 24 gauge coils, coming in at 0.27 ohms.
So at a glance, this is what u need to know:

Awesome, smooth airflow. Not using the silicone airflow control. This will mute the flavour a bit though. I just prefer an airy draw.
Massive, thick, dense clouds
About the same size as a subtank mini, which is a good thing, albeit a little heavier
The velocity style build deck is fantastic
All the threads are smooth and well machined
Wicking is really good. Vaping at 50 watts, no dry hits
No leaks at all
Build quality is very good
You dont need to use the drip tip, the chimney has a built in tip. Or you can just use your favourite drip tip if you have another one lying around
This tank is NOT for newbies as building a dual coil setup needs some skill. There are no pre built coils.
The tank gets noticeably warm after a few minutes of vaping
The tank is 23mm in diameter, which might have a slight overhang on some mods
Anti spitback tip is great, but u do get some condensation forming at the bottom of the tip, which can get into your mouth if u pull hard when u vape
I'm afraid to say, i finished 6ml of juice in 2.5 hours - this thing chugs the juice big time
Filling the tank is a little slow. The juice takes a while to seep down into the small juice holes as u fill
U can turn the base slightly to adjust exactly where your air holes line up. I have mine directly onto the coils. This will not cause leaking.
Overall, I am very happy with this tank. It will definitely be my all day vape from now on...

I would highly recommend this tank/RDTA to experienced vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

AlphaDog said:


> I got my brand new aromamizer today. Wow. Blown away with it, it really is an epic tank.
> My build is two 7 wrap 24 gauge coils, coming in at 0.27 ohms.
> So at a glance, this is what u need to know:
> 
> ...


Another satisfied customer,I saw it advertised for $26.00 so i'm thinking of this one for my collection.Have not heard a bad review.


----------



## VapeDude (18/11/15)

Bought myself the 3ml yesterday afternoon. Should be arriving tomorrow. Cant wait


----------



## skola (18/11/15)

kev mac said:


> Another satisfied customer,I saw it advertised for $26.00 so i'm thinking of this one for my collection.Have not heard a bad review.


I had the 3ml version. I was not happy with it at all. Very muted flavour. Felt quite disappointed as everyone else seems to love it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VapeDude (18/11/15)

skola said:


> I had the 3ml version. I was not happy with it at all. Very muted flavour. Felt quite disappointed as everyone else seems to love it.


Interesting I hope I have a better experience with it than you did. Just for interest sake what build were you running in it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (18/11/15)

VapeDude said:


> Interesting I hope I have a better experience with it than you did. Just for interest sake what build were you running in it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


For your sake I hope so too.. Everything about the tank is great besides my experience with flavour production.. 
I tried many different builds. 
My post from another thread, 
1. Dual Vertical Claptons, 26/32G Kanthal, 7 Wraps, 3mm ID, 0.44 Ohms.
2. Dual Horizontal Claptons, 26/32G Kanthal, 7 wraps, 3mm ID, 0.46 Ohms.
3. Dual Horizontal Spaced 26G Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID, 0.41 Ohms.
4. Dual Vertical 24G Kanthal, 6 Wraps, 2.5mm ID, can't remember the resistance.
5. Current Build - Dual Horizontal 24G Kanthal, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID, 0.26 Ohms.
All wicked with Jap Org Cotton.
Vaping between 50W-70W. No dry hits, cotton was nicely saturated when I looked.
Flavor is muted on all builds, clouds are plenty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (18/11/15)

Very interesting thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (18/11/15)

skola said:


> For your sake I hope so too.. Everything about the tank is great besides my experience with flavour production..
> I tried many different builds.
> My post from another thread,
> 1. Dual Vertical Claptons, 26/32G Kanthal, 7 Wraps, 3mm ID, 0.44 Ohms.
> ...


Maybe your airflow was too much? U try blocking off 2 vent holes?


----------



## skola (18/11/15)

AlphaDog said:


> Maybe your airflow was too much? U try blocking off 2 vent holes?


Yip.. All four holes open was way to airy and flavour less for me..


----------



## VapeDude (19/11/15)

Got mine today. Plenty of flavour so not sure why yours wasn't performing







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmen (19/11/15)

I got my 3ml Aromamizer yesterday. For my first build I thought I'd keep it simple so I used 26g Kanthal, 2.4mm ID, 9 wraps pushing 0.39ohms at 40w on a Sigelei. I wicked it with Dischem cotton balls and I'm vaping on Rocket Man 3mg. I must say I am very impressed with the vapour production (massive, heavy clouds) and the unique juice flow system on this RDTA. It's something different. As for the flavour I'm not sure yet. Going to try some Unicorn milk this evening before I decide how good the flavour is. 5 puffs then this thing is HOT, probably the only thing I don't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (23/11/15)

Tried a twisted 28g Kanthal, 2.4mm ID, 8 wraps = 0.42Ohm.

Now I am impressed with this tank. 

I am getting flavours from this juice(Banana candy) that I haven't tasted before. I've had the juice for about a month, tried it in a Goliath V2, Bellus and Goblin mini but got the best flavour from the Aromamizer. Maybe my taste buds are crazy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis (10/12/15)

skola said:


> I had the 3ml version. I was not happy with it at all. Very muted flavour. Felt quite disappointed as everyone else seems to love it.



Same boat here, bud.
Not happy with this tank at all!

First impressions were absolute rubbish.
The only flavour I get from this tank is NOTHING BUT TANK. I taste nothing of my juice.
So i figured, must be machine oil, lets wash it!
I washed it. Rinsed it. Washed it again. Rinsed it again. Scrubbed it with dishwash soap and a toothbrush for 30 minutes. Rinsed it again. Rinsed it again. Rinsed it again.
Rebuilt it. Tested it.
SAME RESULTS?!

I have tried every possible permutation of builds available to me in this device.
I get ZERO flavour from my juice.
I tried all variations of airflow between fully open and almost completely blocked off.
Sure, i never get dry hits anymore, but the flavour is abysmal. Actually thats not a fair statement.
THERE IS NO FLAVOUR TO BE ABYSMAL!

Not happy with this thing AT ALL.


----------



## Alex (10/12/15)

Rip like this one


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (26/1/16)

Guys. What's the highest wattage you guys have vaped the aromamizer on. I'm looking for a tank i can vape at higher wattages


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Guys. What's the highest wattage you guys have vaped the aromamizer on. I'm looking for a tank i can vape at higher wattages


I'm vaping it at 75W. I can go higher but then the vape would be warm and it wouldn't be complementary to my juice. 
I'm also using TC so no dry hits.


----------



## zadiac (26/1/16)

WHeunis said:


> I washed it. Rinsed it. Washed it again. Rinsed it again. Scrubbed it with dishwash soap and a toothbrush for 30 minutes. Rinsed it again. Rinsed it again. Rinsed it again.
> Rebuilt it. Tested it.
> SAME RESULTS?!



Soap and water does not remove machine oil. You have to use alcohol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (26/1/16)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Guys. What's the highest wattage you guys have vaped the aromamizer on. I'm looking for a tank i can vape at higher wattages


For a 0.26 ohm build, I'd say I go as high as 55 watts. Anything higher tends to scorch the cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

WHeunis said:


> Same boat here, bud.
> Not happy with this tank at all!
> 
> First impressions were absolute rubbish.
> ...


What wick are you using? I found fibre freaks #2 mutes the flavour. 
What I'm trying to say is that I have a single coil twisted SS and the flavour is exceptional. When I rewicking I have found that the wick type and amount of cotton influence flavour. 
I've had the tank for less than a week so my insights are still in the development phase.


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

Since this is the only tank I use (I have both the three and six ml tanks) I always did the horizontal build until someone told me to use vertical. I have attached pics - the one was a spaced coil build - it compressed too easily with the wicking. And I was using to much cotton so I got dry hits.

Then I started experimenting. And with compressed coils and the way i wick it now - look at the last 3 pics, I dont get dry hits at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Since this is the only tank I use (I have both the three and six ml tanks) I always did the horizontal build until someone told me to use vertical. I have attached pics - the one was a spaced coil build - it compressed too easily with the wicking. And I was using to much cotton so I got dry hits.
> 
> Then I started experimenting. And with compressed coils and the way i wick it now - look at the last 3 pics, I dont get dry hits at all.
> View attachment 44101
> ...



Nice coiling @Wyvern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (26/1/16)

Wow. 75watts is pretty impressive. I would believe then that it can be pushed up a bit more @Christos but even if it doesn't I'm impressed by everything you guys have said. Except the negatives obviously but there's very few of those 

Now if I can just get my hands on one


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Nice coiling @Wyvern


Thanks  I can make them, and finally managed to fit them properly as well. Before I would make but my brother had to fit them. He told me its time to do it all by myself. I am actually loving the pitstops. I also find the SS lasts me about 2 or 3 weeks, but cotton I replace every few days depending on the juice being used. Overall in the vertical mode I get more clouds, especially with the new drip tip that gives me more airflow. I have tried a few of the new tanks and so far I just love this mizer. I tend to use it on full airflow with most juices unless I wanna save some. The flavour from the vertical is really the same as on my velocity dripper. I dont get leaks unless I overfill, and the tank is sturdy - I dropped my mod over the weekend (dont trip over your own feet) and it fell about a meter onto concrete. The coils didnt shift, the glass didnt crack and there isnt a mark on it.


----------



## Nimatek (26/1/16)

Running 0.15 dual coil, 24ga SS316L , TC is giving me some grief, but happily chugging along at 50 to 60w with ease. I could increase that to 70 or 80w if I get my wicking to keep up. May have used a little too much wicking


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

Oh and before I forget my current builds are both 0.28ohm SS 316L 26 gauge, and I am running TC mode anything from 240Celcius up to 280 at 50watts.


----------



## WHeunis (26/1/16)

Christos said:


> What wick are you using? I found fibre freaks #2 mutes the flavour.
> What I'm trying to say is that I have a single coil twisted SS and the flavour is exceptional. When I rewicking I have found that the wick type and amount of cotton influence flavour.
> I've had the tank for less than a week so my insights are still in the development phase.


Typically, I use Jap cotton pads.
Have also tested with regular cotton balls (boiled), facial cotton pads (the no additive/scent/etc kind), small bit of rayon i managed to source.

Doesn't matter much anymore, as I gave the stupid tank away. Back to my Subtank and couldn't be happier.

Thanks all the same though, still appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (26/1/16)

First negative review I have read on the Aromamizer. Thanks for your posts.


----------

